# Suppliers



## pink-north (Sep 11, 2007)

Found this list of suppliers online. Has anyone used any of them

http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/inde ... topic=1228


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 11, 2007)

There's quite a few. I've used some of them.

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 11, 2007)

I have used the following suppliers  more than once & would use them again. The onces in red I use regularly:


Bayousomeawesome service!!! inexpensive, quality  basic containers in 50 counts
Bittercreek Northgreat bases & reasonable scent prices
BrambleBerry
Bubbles N Lights-out of biz
Columbus FoodsM&P base, oils
Container & Packaging Supply - Bottles
Day-Star Candle and Soap Supplyspecial fragrances
Elements Bath and Bodywaterproof labels, containers
GlerupRevere Packaging
GoPlanetEarth-colors, embeds, molds, soap boxes, etc
Green Girl Basics - Pushup and Lip Balm Tubes
Indiana Candle Supplynice, inexpensive scents
Majestic Mountain Sage-misc, most anything
Martin Creative Group, Inc. - Molds
Old Mill Fragrance Co
Oldtimer & Lily-fragrances
Paper Mart - Organza Bags and Ribons
Patticakes-out of biz
Pine Meadows
SKS Bottle - basic Containers-
Snowdrift Farm-misc, many things
Soap Silly Wholesale Supplies, scents
Soapies Supplies- many things, honey bottles, bee bottles, milk bottlesStarrville Soap & Candle Supplies-changeing owners, temp closed
The Scent Shack
The Scent Works- many things, scents, perfume bottles, etc
To Die For Soap-silica supplier
Tony's Fragrance Oils
Wholesale Supplies Plusbases & scents & most anything else


----------



## pink-north (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks  again guys. I'm trying to find some Canadian suppliers to try and cut down on the duty I have to pay on this stuff


----------

